# Jumpgate Evolution - AllgemeinThread



## Korodo (31. März 2009)

Hallo Leute..ich wollte einfach mal einen Jumpgate Evolution Thread starten und mal sehen wer so alles das Spiel verfolgt.

Ich freu mich echt riesig drauf ;D


----------



## Korodo (31. März 2009)

Das ist aber sehr dürftig...

Auf was freut Ihr Euch?
Was erwartet Ihr?


----------



## Exeone (31. März 2009)

was ich bis jetz gesehen habe fand ich kacke werde es aber dennoch mal ausprobieren


----------



## Tikume (1. April 2009)

Nur Spacepart = Langweilig.

Wenn interessiert mich eher eine Kombination wie bei SWG.


----------



## Gromthar (1. April 2009)

Ich bezweifle das es mir mehr bieten kann als EvE, daher kein Bedarf.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. April 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das es mir mehr bieten kann als EvE, daher kein Bedarf.



Dito. Falls Jumpgate wider Erwarten noch komplexer als Eve sein sollte, dann ist es für mich einen Blick wert. Wenn es dagegen simpler ist, dann gibts eigentlich keinen Grund, Eve links liegen zu lassen.

Für Leute denen die Lernkurve in Eve zu steil ist, könnte Jumpgate durchaus etwas sein. Allerdings sehe ich die auch eher bei TOR, STO oder einem der anderen kommenden SciFi-MMOs, weil die zusätzlich zur Weltraum-Ebene auch eine Planetenebene haben.


----------



## Korodo (1. April 2009)

ich finde immernoch das man EVE nicht mit JGE vergleichen kann.
JGE ist ganz anders aufgebaut, es ist ein Action MMOPRG mit Shooter Style aller WingCommander etc.

EVE ist etwas völlig anderes.


----------



## Haggl (1. April 2009)

Ich freu mich auf jedenfall darauf. Spiele zwar momentan EVE, aber ich werde wahrscheinlich auf Jumpgate umsteigen sobald es erscheint. Ob es nun komplexer als EVE ist oder nicht ist mir relativ egal. Was mich bei Jumpgate eben einfach überzeugt hat ist die Steuerung. Endlich kann man sich bei Kämpfen wie ein Kampfpilot fühlen und nicht wie ein Passagier in einem Stahlsarg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was auch für den Titel spricht ist eben der Vorgänger der noch heute läuft. Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Entwickler schon einiges an Erfahrung mitbringen und mögliche Fehler des Vorgängers nicht mehr machen werden.


----------



## Korodo (1. April 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf jedenfall darauf. Spiele zwar momentan EVE, aber ich werde wahrscheinlich auf Jumpgate umsteigen sobald es erscheint. Ob es nun komplexer als EVE ist oder nicht ist mir relativ egal. Was mich bei Jumpgate eben einfach überzeugt hat ist die Steuerung. Endlich kann man sich bei Kämpfen wie ein Kampfpilot fühlen und nicht wie ein Passagier in einem Stahlsarg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah ein gleichgesinnter.
Mich at das Spiel auch überzeugt.
Die Steuerung ist mal was echt neues in MMOs und alles was ich bis jetzt gehört habe sagt mir zu.
Das PvP System...Missionsdesign.
Spielergesteuerte Stationen....pvp Stationen die man im open pvp zerstören kann....
Auch der Handels Part ist mit drinne...(hehe,  als Pirat Händler beklauen ;D)

EVE habe ich 2mal angetestet und ich kam garnicht zurecht .
Ja ihr könnt mir unterstellen das ich mich zu wenig damit beschäftigt habe,
aber ich muss zugeben..es ist sehr Einsteigerunfreundlich.
EVE war einfach nichts für mich...der Wirtschaftspart ist zwar gut ausgeprägt aber das Kampfsystem langweilig....und dann tagelang skills zu lernen um mithalten zu können...hm
Was mich beeindruckt hat war die Politik zwischen den Spielern... 
Aber soetwas soll es in JGE auch ein wenig geben.

Endlich den Würfel wegpacken und ins Cockpit setzen ;D

JGE legt mehr auf Action und das gefällt mir.

ich finde es einfach toll...wenn man sich ein wenig mit JGE beschäftigt , Artikel und Interviews liest.... JA DANN ERST versteht man was für ein Potenzial dahinter steckt.


----------



## Korodo (1. April 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> was ich bis jetz gesehen habe fand ich kacke werde es aber dennoch mal ausprobieren



Würde gerne mal wissen was du "Kacke" fandest ;D


----------



## Draco1985 (1. April 2009)

Korodo schrieb:


> ich finde immernoch das man EVE nicht mit JGE vergleichen kann.
> JGE ist ganz anders aufgebaut, es ist ein Action MMOPRG mit Shooter Style aller WingCommander etc.
> 
> EVE ist etwas völlig anderes.



Ich weiß nicht ob das von dir beabsichtigt war, aber du implizierst mit dieser Aussage und dem "Action-MMORPG"-Begriff den Vergleich:

"JGE (Action-SciFi-MMORPG) verhält sich zu Eve (SciFi-MMORPG), wie Diablo (Action-RPG) zu Baldurs Gate (RPG)"

Und da käme JGE nicht besonders gut bei weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite, einerseits wärs nett mal wieder eine gute Space-Sim zu haben (Mann, ist X-Wing Alliance lang her... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber andererseits stört mich daran, dass man dem wieder mal einen Rollenspielpart aufdrängen will. Dabei wäre mir persönlich eine Art Karrieresystem schon mehr als genug.


----------



## Korodo (1. April 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das von dir beabsichtigt war, aber du implizierst mit dieser Aussage und dem "Action-MMORPG"-Begriff den Vergleich:
> 
> "JGE (Action-SciFi-MMORPG) verhält sich zu Eve (SciFi-MMORPG), wie Diablo (Action-RPG) zu Baldurs Gate (RPG)"
> 
> ...



Karriere System hm...
In JGE gibts Lizenzen die du mit verschiedenen lvln erwerben kannst...(Lizenzen fürs fliegen von Schifftypen)...wenn du eine lizenz hast spielst du mit der und sammelst punkte, und wenn du eine bestimmte anzahl hast kannste dir eine weitere holen..
nich so ganz karriere aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dem Spieler ist ebend eher offen überlassen was er machen will, ohne ein großes System an das man sich halten muss (aber naja is in eve auch so xD)
oder wie meinst du das?

Rollenspiel ist in JGE vertreten, es gibt jetzt schon RP-Gilden die sich zusammengeschlossen haben.


----------



## Exeone (1. April 2009)

und genau das ist einer der punkte die mir nicht gefallen das lvln von irgendwelchen Lizenzen klang alles sehr komisch, desweiteren stört mich die optik von dem Game das video was ich gesehen habe sah nicht sehr nice aus.

aber wie gesagt ich werde es mal testen denn zu sagen ein spiel ist scheisse ohne es zu können ist genau so banane wie zu sagen das spiel wird der Oberhammer obwohl man es nicht gezockt hat


----------



## Korodo (1. April 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> und genau das ist einer der punkte die mir nicht gefallen das lvln von irgendwelchen Lizenzen klang alles sehr komisch, desweiteren stört mich die optik von dem Game das video was ich gesehen habe sah nicht sehr nice aus.
> 
> aber wie gesagt ich werde es mal testen denn zu sagen ein spiel ist scheisse ohne es zu können ist genau so banane wie zu sagen das spiel wird der Oberhammer obwohl man es nicht gezockt hat



richtig


----------



## Korodo (2. April 2009)

Neue Pressemitteilung:



> "Bei der Entwicklung von Jumpgate Evolution haben wir die Systemanforderungen bewusst gering gehalten, um sicherzustellen, dass das Spiel auf allen Arten von PCs einwandfrei läuft", so Scott Brown, Präsident von NetDevil. "Jumpgate Evolution sieht nicht nur auf Highend-Systemen fantastisch aus, sondern ist auch auf älteren PCs immer noch ein unglaublich aufregendes und grafisch ansprechendes Spiel. Darüber hinaus können dank der geringen Systemanforderungen mehr Spieler teilnehmen, was letztendlich bedeutet, dass mehr Leute in den massiven Weltraumschlachten, die Jumpgate Evolution zu einem so spannenden Erlebnis machen, miteinander spielen können."
> 
> "Durch die Kombination an hoch skalierbaren PC-Anforderungen, verschiedenen Peripherieoptionen und einer einfachen Steuerung, die zudem viel Spaß bringt, eröffnen wir Jumpgate Evolution einer deutlich breiteren Kundenbasis an PC-Spielern, von denen einige möglicherweise noch keine MMOs gespielt haben," meinte David Solari, Vizepräsident von Codemasters Online. "Als spannende "Twitch"-basierte Weltraum-Action ist Jumpgate Evolution ein völlig einzigartiges und für den MMO-Markt leicht zugängliches Spiel."


----------



## Korodo (2. April 2009)

Es gibt jetzt eine MyBuffed Jumpgate Evolution Gruppe.


----------



## Haggl (3. April 2009)

Korodo schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt eine MyBuffed Jumpgate Evolution Gruppe.




Und schon bin ich beigetreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korodo (3. April 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Und schon bin ich beigetreten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schön das du dabei bist!


----------



## Haggl (4. April 2009)

Habe jetzt eine Zeit lang das Internet nach News von JG:E von der RPC durchforstet und nichts gefunden. Hatte jemand mehr Glück? Mich würde besonders Schiffstypen und Wirtschaftssystem interessieren.
Klar Wirtschaftssystem soll ähnlich wie bei EVE sein, aber ein paar mehr infos darüber schaden sicher nicht.
Also wenn jemand fündig geworden ist: Postet bitte Links.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

ma gucken ich erwarte ein freelancer mit besserer qualität ma guggen


----------



## Haggl (6. April 2009)

So, bin auf ein paar links gestoßen von der RPC 09.

Nr. 1

Schade, dachte es gäbe nur einen riesigen Server für alle, wie bei EVE.


Nr. 2

Ein Spieleindruck eben.


Hm, leider nicht so viele neue Infos wie ich erhofft hatte. Ich hoffe nur das es dann nicht zu viele Server geben wird, wenn sie schon mehrere aufmachen. Denn ich glaube um einen Weltraum mit leben zu füllen und eine funktionierende Wirtschaft aufzubauen, wird es dann doch mehr Spieler benötigen. Also dann lieber weniger Server, aber dafür mit mehr "Platz" für Spieler.


----------



## Davatar (6. April 2009)

"Jumpgate Evolution"...klingt nach nem Tanzspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> "Jumpgate Evolution"...klingt nach nem Tanzspiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das war doch eher "Dance Dance Revolution§ ^^
ich denke ich werd mir jumpgate mal angucken. ich hät gern auch mal mit EVE angefangen, aber das es nur auf englisch ist(ich versteh schon gut englisch , aber mir geht sonst zuviel flöten an athmossphäre etc) sowie die(extrem) steile lernkurve und das man nicht die möglichkeit hat aufzuschließen mit spielern die von beginn spielen hat mich ferngehalten.


----------



## Gromthar (6. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hät gern auch mal mit EVE angefangen, aber das es nur auf englisch ist(ich versteh schon gut englisch , aber mir geht sonst zuviel flöten an athmossphäre etc) sowie die(extrem) steile lernkurve und das man nicht die möglichkeit hat aufzuschließen mit spielern die von beginn spielen hat mich ferngehalten.


Also erstens kann man die Sprache des Spiels in den Einstellungen umstellen - auch auf deutsch. Mittlerweile ist eigentlich nahezu alles übersetzt. Ich spiele selbst auf englisch, was aber daran liegt das ich in einer englischen Corp bin. Wir haben aber auch Franzosen, Deutsche, ein paar Norweger und was weiss ich nicht alles dabei. ^^

Zweitens. Ja, der Einstieg ist nicht allzu einfach und dauert schon ein paar Monate. Aber bei welchem MMO ist das nicht der Fall? Wir nehmen pro Monat etwa 2-3 neue Leute auf, die mindestens 5 mio Skillpoints (etwa 3 Monate Spielzeit) haben und sich über ihre Auslegung auch ein paar Gedanken gemacht haben (das ist als Rookie nunmal sehr wichtig) und auch diese Leute können mit ihrer kurzen Spielzeit wunderbar spezifische Aufgaben im PvP und auch allgemein in der Corp erfüllen.

In anderen Bereichen des Spiels kann man auch schon wesentlich früher seine Erfolge haben.

Allein der Wille sich mit den Spiel zu beschäftigen und sich nicht zu scheuen Fragen zu stellen entscheidet bei EvE über den Erfolg als Neuanfänger.



Tut mir leid fürs Offtopic, aber das wollte ich nur schnell klarstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie auch immer, ich finde Jumpgate durchaus interessant, aber ich bezweifle noch immer das die Möglichkeiten auch nur im Ansatz an die in EvE heran kommen werden. Die bisherigen Infos deuten jedenfalls auf ein actionlastigeres EvE mit mehr schnellem Spielerfolg hin. Langfristig ist auch hier wieder die Frage: bleibt es interessant? Dadurch das sich bei EvE die Gegebenheiten ständig verändern bleibt es stetig spannend, auch für Langzeitspieler.


----------



## Haggl (7. April 2009)

@Gromthar
Das worauf es bei EVE am Anfang ankommt hast du wirklich sehr zutreffend erklärt. Ich glaube ich hätte das nicht in so wenigen Worten ausdrücken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei JG:E liegst du in dem Punkt auch richtig, als du schriebst, dass es Actionlastiger wird.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Entwickler kein "Action-EVE" anstreben. Denn dann könnten sie auch gleich das EVE kopieren und einfach eine andere Steuerung einbauen. Bei JG:E gibt es zwar "Ränge" (also Level), aber auch Lizensen die man erstmal vorantreiben muss. Denn sonst wird es nicht möglich sein sich in eine bestimmte richtung zu Entwickeln. Das sehe ich als eine starke Ähnlichkeit zu dem Skill-system von EVE an. Allerdings eben ohne das Warteschlangenzeug. Bei JG:E wird es möglich sein die Lizensen mit dem was man tut auszubauen. Ähnlich den Herstellungs- und Sammelberufen anderer MMO's. Grundsätzlich soll es möglich sein alles Arten von Lizensen nach oben zu pushen, ähnlich wie bei EVE. Nur wird das dann eben auch eine halbe ewigkeit dauern.

Es ist also nicht alles leichter bzw. einfacher wie bei EVE. JG:E soll eben einsteigerfreundlicher werden als EVE und in dem Punkt helfen eben Ränge bzw. Level.

Was ich aber zugegebenermaßen als großen Unterschied zu EVE ansehe, ist die Tatsache das es wohl doch meherere Server geben soll. Ob das sinnvoll ist, muss sich erst zeigen. Die Gefahr besteht eben darin, dass das Weltall leer wirkt und die Wirtschaft sich nicht so recht aufbauen kann.

Naja, wie dem auch sei. Spätestens im Juli wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Caldosso (10. April 2009)

Hi,


Ich hoffe Jumgate E wird von der Ernsthaftigkeit und Komplexität genauso wie EVE. Nur sollten die Gebiete nicht sooo groß wie bei EVE sein.
Mir wäre es wirklich lieber wenn viel Getümmel im Raum ist! Bei EVE kommt man sich meistens "Lost in Space" vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten finde ich die Idee mit selber zielen/steuern/Joystick wunderbar. 
Freue mich riesig darauf und werde es bestimmt antesten. Wie schon einige vorher geschrieben haben, kann man ein Spiel erst beurteilen wenn man mal es eine Weile gespielt hat.

Mal ne andere Frage: Was haltet ihr von Black Prophecy?
Ich weis ehrlich gesagt nicht was die beiden Spiele, abgesehen von der Geschichte und ein anderes Universum voneinander unterscheidet.


----------



## Haggl (10. April 2009)

Ich glaube in Black Prophecy liegt der Schwerpunkt noch mehr auf Kampf als in JG:E und dafür eben weniger Wirtschaft. Ich bin mir da aber nicht wirklich sicher, da ich noch zu wenig von Black Prophecy gelesen habe.


----------



## Korodo (17. April 2009)

Bei Amazon kann man das Spiel jetzt vorbestellen.

Auch eine Special Edition die angeblich das beinhalten würde:

45 Tage Spielzeit 
5 Buddy Keys 
Exklusive Spielgegenstände 
Offizielles Artbook 
Karte der Galaxie 
Soundtrack Schlüsselanhänger

*Endgültige Inhalte werden noch bestätigt


----------



## Korodo (18. April 2009)

hm...tolle neue Fanpage:

http://www.jumpgate-station.com


----------



## Haggl (18. April 2009)

Danke für den Link, Korodo


Bis zum Release ist ja noch ein weilchen hin. Aber wisst ihr schon welcher Fraktion ihr euch anschliesen wollt?
Ich tendiere zu den Quantar. Die wirken für mich am interessantesten.

Kann es kaum erwarten endlich zu "Starten"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korodo (19. April 2009)

Ich werde warscheinlich Solrain.

Handel und Begleitschutz...ja das suche ich. *g*


----------



## AemJaY (19. April 2009)

Festlegen werd ich mich sicherlich noch nicht. Mir ist es eigentlich egal welche Fraktion. Hauptsache mir gefällt der Style der Schiffe.
Ich will durchs Weltall cruisen und in ferne Galaxien reisen die dunkelsten Ecken erforschen, sowas will ich.
Ma sehn wie das wird. Auf jeden werd ich mein Joystick wieder ausgraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korodo (19. April 2009)

Es läuft gerade ein JGE live stream auf MMOPRG-Radio

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=348214

20 - 22 Uhr


----------



## skyline930 (19. April 2009)

Kostet JGE eigentlich was? Einmalige Kosten/monatliche Kosten?

Edit: Holy Crap, erst kaufen und dann noch 16 Euronen monatlich >.>


----------



## Korodo (19. April 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Kostet JGE eigentlich was? Einmalige Kosten/monatliche Kosten?
> 
> Edit: Holy Crap, erst kaufen und dann noch 16 Euronen monatlich >.>




Ja, es ist ein MMOPRG und die sind meistens kostenpflichtig.
Genaue Preise sind nicht bekannt.


----------



## Gfreeman (20. April 2009)

Hi,

auch ich freue mich bereits auf Jumpgate-Online.

Diese ständigen Fantasy-Ableger (WoW, HDRO, Warhammer, Aion....) kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehen.

Ich hoffe, dass Jumpgate ein gesunder Mix wird, angesiedelt zwischen X 3 und Xwing, verknüpft mit Rollenspielelementen. Dann wäre ich auch dabei, einen festen monatlichen (allerdings moderaten Betrag) Beitrag zu bezahlen. 16 Euro sind aber eindeutig zuviel. Da würde Codemaster das Ende besiegeln, obwohl es noch nicht mal angefangen hat.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Korodo (20. April 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch ich freue mich bereits auf Jumpgate-Online.
> 
> ...



Komm in die Jumpgate Evolution MyBuffed gruppe

Aus einem Interview konnte man entnehmen das die Preise NICHT von den normalen Preisen die aus anderen MMOs bekannt sind abweichen werden.
16 Euro sind zu viel.


----------



## Gfreeman (20. April 2009)

Korodo schrieb:


> Komm in die Jumpgate Evolution MyBuffed gruppe
> 
> Aus einem Interview konnte man entnehmen das die Preise NICHT von den normalen Preisen die aus anderen MMOs bekannt sind abweichen werden.
> 16 Euro sind zu viel.


wenn du mir die schritte erklärst, die ich tun muss, um diese Jumpgate gruppe zu kommen bzw zu finden, dann komm ich  gerne.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Korodo (20. April 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> wenn du mir die schritte erklärst, die ich tun muss, um diese Jumpgate gruppe zu kommen bzw zu finden, dann komm ich  gerne.
> 
> Gruß Gfree



Buffed.de > myBuffed > Suche > Nach Gruppe > EIngabe: Jumpgate Evolution


----------



## Gfreeman (21. April 2009)

Korodo schrieb:


> Buffed.de > myBuffed > Suche > Nach Gruppe > EIngabe: Jumpgate Evolution



seltsam - über die o. g. Suchfunktion finde ich nichts. Egal- wir sehen uns ingame.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Korodo (21. April 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> seltsam - über die o. g. Suchfunktion finde ich nichts. Egal- wir sehen uns ingame.
> 
> Gruß Gfree


 Welche Nation ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korodo (21. April 2009)

GIbts ehrlich nur so wenig Leute hier bei buffed die sich für Jumpgate Evolution interessieren? Es ist schonwieder ein neues Interview erschienen:

http://www.jumpgate-station.com/index.php?...tion&area=1


----------



## Gromthar (22. April 2009)

Korodo schrieb:


> GIbts ehrlich nur so wenig Leute hier bei buffed die sich für Jumpgate Evolution interessieren?


Buffed.de ist eigentlich eine WoW-Fanseite, hier wirst Du nur wenige Leute finden die sich für ein SiFi-MMO begeistern lassen.


----------



## Haggl (22. April 2009)

Naja, ist ja auch nicht so schlimm. Werden schon genug leute Spielen wenn JG:E erscheint. Denn es werden viele, so denke ich, vom Vorgänger rüber wechseln.


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2009)

Naja, nimms mir nicht übel aber für mich sieht das Spiel irgendwie zu sehr nach *PEWPEW*-Raumschiffgeschiesse aus. Bei solchen futuristischen Spielen interessiert mich idR eher Aufbau, Handel, etc und zumindest von den Screenshots her klingt das dann doch eher nach nem Fliegerspiel à la Starwars: Tie Fighter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korodo (22. April 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Buffed.de ist eigentlich eine WoW-Fanseite, hier wirst Du nur wenige Leute finden die sich für ein SiFi-MMO begeistern lassen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Buffed.de ist ein Online-Rollenspiel Portal. Außerdem ist das hier das MMO-Allgemein Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Juhu, meine Usernews wurde angenommen!


----------



## Korodo (23. April 2009)

Auf Jumpgate Station Übersetzung der Schiffstypen http://www.jumpgate-station.com/index.php?...ntent&id=62


----------



## Haggl (24. April 2009)

Also von den Schiffsklassen her ist ja für jeden was dabei. Ich weiß jetzt schon was ich machen werde:
Kampfjäger (ich denke, dass das am meisten spaß macht bei Kämpfen wegen der wendigkeit) und für den Geldbeutel Bergbau.

Man, kann es nicht bald endlich Juni sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thravvn (25. April 2009)

Caldosso schrieb:


> *snip*
> Ich hoffe Jumgate E wird von der Ernsthaftigkeit und Komplexität genauso wie EVE. Nur sollten die Gebiete nicht sooo groß wie bei EVE sein.
> Mir wäre es wirklich lieber wenn viel Getümmel im Raum ist! Bei EVE kommt man sich meistens "Lost in Space" vor.
> 
> ...



Bei Jumpgate sind die einzelnen "Sonnensysteme" bzw. "Sektoren" mit Jumpgates verbunden (yeah daher auch der Name). Die Jumpgates in JGE sind aber nicht mehrere AUs von einander weit weg. Ein Warp war nicht nötig. So begegnen sich Spieler auch wärend sie von Gate zu Gate fliegen. In der Klassik Version gab es glaube ca. 150 Sektoren. Im Sektor selbst konnte man sich uneingeschränkt in alle Richtungen bewegen.


----------



## Meliha (27. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naja, nimms mir nicht übel aber für mich sieht das Spiel irgendwie zu sehr nach *PEWPEW*-Raumschiffgeschiesse aus. Bei solchen futuristischen Spielen interessiert mich idR eher Aufbau, Handel, etc und zumindest von den Screenshots her klingt das dann doch eher nach nem Fliegerspiel à la Starwars: Tie Fighter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kannst deinen Spiel-Stil völlig auf den Handel auslegen. Natürlich kommt man an PvP kämpfen nicht vorbei, aber man kann sich schon auf eine Sache festlegen.


Wer sich über JGE informieren möchte, es gibt da zwei sehr feine Fanseiten.
www.jumpgate.onlinewelten.com
www.jumpgate-station.com

Dort erfahrt ihr eine Menge über das bald kommende Weltraum-MMORPG. Unter anderen Entwicklerchats, FAQ, Schiffsklassen u.v.v.m.!



Ich habe über drei Jahre lang WoW gespielt und bin mit diesen Spiel mehr als Satt und freue mich ungemein auf JGE. Das einzige was mich ein bisschen hat zurückschrecken lassen ist die Tatsache, dass wohl Pro Shard (<-Server?!) zwischen 2000 und 4000 Spieler geplant sind. Das klingt für mich ein bisschen wenig, wenn man bedenkt, dass es im Weltraum stattfindet. 
Shard soll doch Server bedeuten oder? :-/


----------



## Exeone (27. April 2009)

Meliha schrieb:


> Du kannst deinen Spiel-Stil völlig auf den Handel auslegen. Natürlich kommt man an PvP kämpfen nicht vorbei, aber man kann sich schon auf eine Sache festlegen.
> 
> 
> Wer sich über JGE informieren möchte, es gibt da zwei sehr feine Fanseiten.
> ...




also 4000 spieler ist verdammt wenig weswegen es schon mal für mich wegfällt da spiele ich doch lieber weiter eve wo es mansch mal schlachten mit so vielen leuten gibt


----------



## Gromthar (27. April 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> also 4000 spieler ist verdammt wenig weswegen es schon mal für mich wegfällt da spiele ich doch lieber weiter eve wo es mansch mal schlachten mit so vielen leuten gibt


Exakt! Ich frage mich schon geraume Zeit wie eine gescheite Wirtschaft, wie auch interessantes PvP mit verschiedenen Ausrichtungen, bei so wenigen Spielern stattfinden soll.


----------



## Haggl (27. April 2009)

Oha wirklich nur so wenige? Bitte gib mal die Quelle an wo das stand. Denn wenn dem wirklich so ist, werde ich von dem Spiel die Finger lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Das es mehrere Server geben soll, war bekannt, aber das nur so wenige Spieler pro Server möglich sind ist gerade für ein Weltraum mmo wirklich lachhaft.


----------



## Korodo (27. April 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Oha wirklich nur so wenige? Bitte gib mal die Quelle an wo das stand. Denn wenn dem wirklich so ist, werde ich von dem Spiel die Finger lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ES WURDEN NOCH KEINE SPIELERZAHLEN BEKANNTGEGEBEN

NIRGENDS STEHT WAS VON 4000 SPielern!

Es sollen BAttlegrounds stattfinden mit 50 vs 50 vs 50

Außerden seid Ihr die die am wenigstens wissen wieviele Spieler das Spiel brauch..denn Ihr seid nicht die Entwickler

PS: Bei Eve können zichtausend spieler im Kampf sein..und trotzdem is es langweilig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
EVE kann man nich mit JGE vergleichen.


----------



## Exeone (27. April 2009)

Und woher wilst du wissen das JGE spass macht und es es ist egal obs 4000 oder 6000 Spieler pro Server sind denn fakt ist, das verschieden server scheise sind vor allem bei so einem spiel wie jge


----------



## Meliha (28. April 2009)

Korodo schrieb:


> ES WURDEN NOCH KEINE SPIELERZAHLEN BEKANNTGEGEBEN
> 
> NIRGENDS STEHT WAS VON 4000 SPielern!
> 
> .......


Informiere dich bitte richtig über JGE bevor du etwas so darstellst, als ob es absolut richtig wäre. 
Im letzten Entwicklerchat wurde genau das behauptet.
Die Entwickler sehen die optimale Spieleranzahl momentan bei 2500 Spielern. Natürlich ist das nichts endgültiges. Dann kann noch nach oben sowie nach unten korrigiert werden.

Aus dem Entwicklerchat:

*Frage:* Bei einem MMO PvP-System, das auf aktiver Bevölkerung basiert – wieviele Spieler wollt ihr gleichzeitig pro Shard zum Launch haben?

*Antwort:* Momentan beabsichtigen wir zwischen 2000-3000 Spieler pro Shard zu haben und das ist nicht aufgrund der Technik so, sondern wegen des Gameplay. Abhängig vom Gebiet (deiner Welt) ist es so, dass es mit mehr und mehr Spielern gleichzeitig, immer weniger Spaß macht. 2500 ist also wahrscheinlich unsere optimale Zahl, aber das ist hauptsächlich vor dem Gameplay zu verteidigen. Wenn wir herausfinden, dass 4000 eine bessere Zahl ist, dann werden wir das machen, wenn es weniger ist, dann wird es weniger.

Und 2500 Spieler sind meiner Meinung nach (!) viel zu wenig Spieler für ein Weltraum MMO.
Gerade bei WoW habe ich die große Karte und das trotzdem nicht ausbleibende Aufeinandertreffen mit Gegnern gemocht.
Ich werde mir jedenfalls JGE zulegen und es mir mal anschauen. Ist mir die Welt zu klein oder bin ich zu oft alleine in den Gebieten werde ich defintiv zu WoW zurückkehren.


----------



## Korodo (28. April 2009)

Meliha schrieb:


> Informiere dich bitte richtig über JGE bevor du etwas so darstellst, als ob es absolut richtig wäre.
> Im letzten Entwicklerchat wurde genau das behauptet.
> Die Entwickler sehen die optimale Spieleranzahl momentan bei 2500 Spielern. Natürlich ist das nichts endgültiges. Dann kann noch nach oben sowie nach unten korrigiert werden.
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir für die Fehlerverbesserung.

Ich habe mir das Protokoll de letzten Entwicköerchats durchgelesen..habe das garnicht gesehen oO komisch....

Ich glaube schon das die Entwickler wissen wieviel spieler gebraucht werden! Also keine Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggl (28. April 2009)

Hm, die Zahlen werden ja immer schlimmer je mehr ich darüber lese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bezweifle das es mit so wenigen Spielern pro Server überhaupt möglich ist die Wirtschaft richtig aufzubauen. Sollte es dann einfach darauf hinauslaufen, dass es wenige Sonnensysteme gibt, dann wäre es im grunde völlig Sinnlos ein Weltraum MMO zu machen.

Naja, werde mich weiter auf dem laufenden halten mit JGE. Aber zum Release werde ich nun doch nicht anfangen zu spielen. Da warte ich lieber 2 Monate. Will da nicht unbedingt 40€ + Monatsgebühren verpulvern wenn es dann doch nichts wird.


----------



## Korodo (28. April 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Hm, die Zahlen werden ja immer schlimmer je mehr ich darüber lese
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es wird vielleicht ne open beta geben. Ich hoffe doch stark das die Zahlen der SPieler pro Shard steigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synid (30. April 2009)

Ein paar Infos die ich in den Ami-Foren gefunden habe, wobei deren Richtigkeit natürlich nicht 100% bestätigt werden kann:

Am Anfang dürften es um die 100-150 Sektoren sein, wobei das JGE-Universum immer wieder erweitert wird, sollte dies nötig sein.

Nehmen wir jetzt 3000 Spieler pro Server, wobei jede Fraktion den gleichen Anteil an Spielern hat. Also gute 1000 Spieler pro Fraktion. 
Gehen wir weiters davon aus, dass circa 30% aktiv spielen, sind das ~300 Spieler gleichzeitig pro Fraktion.
Wären bei 100 Startsektoren 3 Spieler pro Fraktion pro Sektor.

Warten also in jeden Sektor 6 Gegner auf dich (natürlich nur theoretisch).


Da ich leider keine Ahnung habe, wie gross ein Sektor ist und wie schwer jemand zu finden ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ob dass nun gut oder schlecht ist. Eventuell kann hier ein alter Jumpgate Spieler weiter helfen mit früheren Erfahrungswerten.


----------



## 1Auriga1 (30. April 2009)

Ich bin auch an Jumpgate Evolution interessiert, vor allem weil Jumpgate Classic das erste MMORPG war das ich überhaupt gespielt hab, bis ich zu EVE gewechselt bin und ich werde es aufjedenfall mal antesten. Allerdings gibt es einige Sachen die ich bereits über den Nachfolger gelesen hab die mir nicht gerade gefallen. 

So soll es ja z.B. kein Itemloss mehr geben, ich frag mich wie so ein stabiles Wirtschaftssystem entstehen soll wenn die meisten Gegenstände einfach nicht verbraucht werden. Auch was ich bisher über das pvp gelesen habe erinnert irgendwie an Wow im Weltall. Schiff abschleppen, reparieren, weiter geht’s, Schiff kaputt, egal, abschleppen, repa……..  usw. genau wie tot, friedhof, weiter, tot… usw.



Korodo schrieb:


> Es sollen BAttlegrounds stattfinden mit 50 vs 50 vs 50



Das bestätigt meine Befürchtung noch mehr, pvp wie in einem Wow BG, einfach schnödes, taktikloses aufeinander rumgekloppe. Irgendwann fragt man sich nur noch: Kann meine Seite nicht mal schneller verlieren damit ich endlich ins nächste BG kann! Das es bei JG E im Gegansatz zu Wow durch die direkte Steuerung noch mehr auf das eigene Können ankommt, ist hoffentlich nicht die einzige Herausforderung. Sonst mal sehen wie gut das open pvp ist

Da ich nicht immer so regelmäßig alle Neuigkeiten über JG E verfolgt habe und ich hier falsche Aussagen getroffen haben sollte, möge man mich korrigieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Synid schrieb:


> Da ich leider keine Ahnung habe, wie gross ein Sektor ist und wie schwer jemand zu finden ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ob dass nun gut oder schlecht ist. Eventuell kann hier ein alter Jumpgate Spieler weiter helfen mit früheren Erfahrungswerten.



Ich finde es zwar auch schade das es nicht einen großen Server gibt aber ich denke das die Anzahl an Spielern bei 100 – 150 Systemen ausreicht. In der ganz alten JG Classic Version, also vor ca. 6-7 Jahren (man wie die Zeit vergeht) waren es zwar weniger Systeme, ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen wie viele aber auf jedenfall unter 100. Zu der Zeit waren meistens insgesamt nur 300 Spieler online und trotzdem war eigentlich immer gut Verkehr auf den Hauptruten. Die Spieler verteilen sich ja nicht gleichmäßig in allen Systemen und es ergeben sich bestimmt in JG E auch wieder Haupthandelsruten. Außerdem spielt sich das meiste zwischen den Gates ab, von den Entfernungen her muß man sich das ungefähr so wie in der X Reihe vorstellen. Deshalb denke ich wird das nicht so das Problem sein das man „vereinsamt“.


----------



## Korodo (30. April 2009)

1Auriga1 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch an Jumpgate Evolution interessiert, vor allem weil Jumpgate Classic das erste MMORPG war das ich überhaupt gespielt hab, bis ich zu EVE gewechselt bin und ich werde es aufjedenfall mal antesten. Allerdings gibt es einige Sachen die ich bereits über den Nachfolger gelesen hab die mir nicht gerade gefallen.
> 
> So soll es ja z.B. kein Itemloss mehr geben, ich frag mich wie so ein stabiles Wirtschaftssystem entstehen soll wenn die meisten Gegenstände einfach nicht verbraucht werden. Auch was ich bisher über das pvp gelesen habe erinnert irgendwie an Wow im Weltall. Schiff abschleppen, reparieren, weiter geht’s, Schiff kaputt, egal, abschleppen, repa……..  usw. genau wie tot, friedhof, weiter, tot… usw.


Ich finde JGe setzt wirklich viel auf Action und dabei ist es doch klar das man so schnell wie möglichts wieder in die Action gesetzt werden wird. Die Entwickler möchten es einfach nicht so langwierig wie bei EVE haben, da muss alles schnell gehen.
Itemloss finde ich auch etwas komisch gregelt...naja die Beta komtm ja bald.


> Das bestätigt meine Befürchtung noch mehr, pvp wie in einem Wow BG, einfach schnödes, taktikloses aufeinander rumgekloppe. Irgendwann fragt man sich nur noch: Kann meine Seite nicht mal schneller verlieren damit ich endlich ins nächste BG kann! Das es bei JG E im Gegansatz zu Wow durch die direkte Steuerung noch mehr auf das eigene Können ankommt, ist hoffentlich nicht die einzige Herausforderung. Sonst mal sehen wie gut das open pvp ist
> 
> Da ich nicht immer so regelmäßig alle Neuigkeiten über JG E verfolgt habe und ich hier falsche Aussagen getroffen haben sollte, möge man mich korrigieren.
> 
> ...


Ich finde das sich das PvP schon sehr mit WoW Unterscheidet...Ich glaube in JGE wird das pvp richtig spaß machen dank der tollen steuerung und den rasanten Senarien. Bei WoW gibts schonmal nicht 50 vs 50 vs 50 oder das mit der hauptschiffzerstörung find ich gut. Es gibt auch einen Capture the Flag Modus. Das Opern-PvP finde ich auch toll gehandhabt..mit den Nationsstationen und das man sie selber bauen muss...alles für mich sehr interessant.


> Ich finde es zwar auch schade das es nicht einen großen Server gibt aber ich denke das die Anzahl an Spielern bei 100 – 150 Systemen ausreicht. In der ganz alten JG Classic Version, also vor ca. 6-7 Jahren (man wie die Zeit vergeht) waren es zwar weniger Systeme, ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen wie viele aber auf jedenfall unter 100. Zu der Zeit waren meistens insgesamt nur 300 Spieler online und trotzdem war eigentlich immer gut Verkehr auf den Hauptruten. Die Spieler verteilen sich ja nicht gleichmäßig in allen Systemen und es ergeben sich bestimmt in JG E auch wieder Haupthandelsruten. Außerdem spielt sich das meiste zwischen den Gates ab, von den Entfernungen her muß man sich das ungefähr so wie in der X Reihe vorstellen. Deshalb denke ich wird das nicht so das Problem sein das man „vereinsamt“.


Ja ich glaube auch, die Entwickler werdens schon wissen...und die Beta wirds zeigen

Ich meine wir reden hier von einem Spiel das noch nichtmal seine erste richtige Beta hatte...


----------



## Exeone (30. April 2009)

Korodo schrieb:


> Ich meine wir reden hier von einem Spiel das noch nichtmal seine erste richtige Beta hatte...



dann möchte ich doch mal gerne wissen woher du weist das es sich von wow doch so sehr unterscheidet und das die kämpfe spas machen und und und.

Und wenn du dich ein wenig mit eve auseinander gestezt hättest wüstest d das eve nicht langweilig ist. Und das man sein shciff nicht verliren kann ist kacke genau wie die BG


----------



## Draco1985 (30. April 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Und das man sein shciff nicht verliren kann ist kacke genau wie die BG



Also dem kann man nur zustimmen. Zumindest das mit dem Schiff. Ich meine, wenn man nichts riskiert wenn man sich in den Weltraum wagt, dann ist doch gar keine Spannung mehr da. Siehe WoW. "Oh, wir sind gewipt... Schrecklich, wir müssen 500 m zur Instanz laufen... OMG..." *gähn*


----------



## Haggl (1. Mai 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Also dem kann man nur zustimmen. Zumindest das mit dem Schiff. Ich meine, wenn man nichts riskiert wenn man sich in den Weltraum wagt, dann ist doch gar keine Spannung mehr da. Siehe WoW. "Oh, wir sind gewipt... Schrecklich, wir müssen 500 m zur Instanz laufen... OMG..." *gähn*



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliesen. Wo bleibt da der Nervenkitzel?


Ich bin steh auch skeptisch dem 50 vs 50 vs 50 gegenüber. Klar, nach Release werden viele spieler gleichzeitig Online sein. Aber das wird nicht so bleiben. Werden später dann überhaupt die 150 Mann BG's aufgehen? wenn ich mir Warhammer anschaue, gehen zum teil die BG's auch recht spärlich auf, obwohl auf vollen serven meistens recht viel los ist.
Ich spiele bei dem Punkt auf die maximale Spielerzahl pro server an.

Ich will mich nicht hinsetzen und sagen "die Entwickler werden schon wissen was sie machen". Denn das trifft nicht immer zu.


----------



## Gromthar (1. Mai 2009)

Naja, also meine Meinung habe ich hier nun schon zu Genüge kundgetan.

Aber mal am Rande: schaut euch lieber Black Prohecy an. Das Spiel kommt aus Deutschland und ich finde sogar es sieht grafisch besser aus. Im Endeffekt aber wohl das Selbe in Grün.


----------



## Korodo (2. Mai 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Naja, also meine Meinung habe ich hier nun schon zu Genüge kundgetan.
> 
> Aber mal am Rande: schaut euch lieber Black Prohecy an. Das Spiel kommt aus Deutschland und ich finde sogar es sieht grafisch besser aus. Im Endeffekt aber wohl das Selbe in Grün.



Back Prophecy beinhaltet kein Wirtschaftssystem. Außerdem ist das hier der JGE Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (2. Mai 2009)

Korodo schrieb:


> Back Prophecy beinhaltet kein Wirtschaftssystem. Außerdem ist das hier der JGE Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier wird auch über EvE geredet, also kann ich ja wohl auch über Black Prophecy sprechen. Und wie gesagt: ein Wirtschaftssystem (?) bei 2000-6000 Spielern, wenn man sich sowieso keine neuen Schiffe kaufen muss? Tut mir leid, aber das ist schlicht überflüssig.

Eine Wirtschaft braucht steten Badarf an Gütern, dieser darf im Grunde niemals schwinden. Bekommt man dies hin, regeln sich Preise und Nachfrage von selbst.


----------



## Exeone (2. Mai 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Hier wird auch über EvE geredet, also kann ich ja wohl auch über Black Prophecy sprechen. Und wie gesagt: ein Wirtschaftssystem (?) bei 2000-6000 Spielern, wenn man sich sowieso keine neuen Schiffe kaufen muss? Tut mir leid, aber das ist schlicht überflüssig.
> 
> Eine Wirtschaft braucht steten Badarf an Gütern, dieser darf im Grunde niemals schwinden. Bekommt man dies hin, regeln sich Preise und Nachfrage von selbst.




Also was ich bis jetz von Bp gesehen habe sah verdammt gut aus, leider hab ich keine infos wie es da mit den lvl läuft oder pvp oder der Wirtschaft weist du mehr darüber denn wenn es besser wäre wäre es auf jeden fall eine alternative zur JGE


----------



## Gromthar (2. Mai 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Also was ich bis jetz von Bp gesehen habe sah verdammt gut aus, leider hab ich keine infos wie es da mit den lvl läuft oder pvp oder der Wirtschaft weist du mehr darüber denn wenn es besser wäre wäre es auf jeden fall eine alternative zur JGE


So wirklich habe ich mich mit beiden Spielen nicht beschäftigt. Nur ein wenig auf den HPs Mechanik, sowie Videos, anschauen sagt überschaubar viel aus. Aber eines steht schonmal fest: JGE ist wesentlich bunter, und auch die Systeme sehen zumeist recht langweilig aus. BP bietet da viel mehr grafische Abwechslung, insbesondere schicke Lichtspielerein und damit eine bessere Stimmung. Zudem gefallen mir die Missionen dort besser - ist ein wenig mehr wie EvE.

Ansonsten lässt sich über beide einfach noch zu wenig sagen. Ich denke sobald es ernsthafte Betaleaks gibt kann man Unterschiede auch besser herauskristalisieren.


----------



## Haggl (2. Mai 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Hier wird auch über EvE geredet, also kann ich ja wohl auch über Black Prophecy sprechen. Und wie gesagt: ein Wirtschaftssystem (?) bei 2000-6000 Spielern, wenn man sich sowieso keine neuen Schiffe kaufen muss? Tut mir leid, aber das ist schlicht überflüssig.
> 
> Eine Wirtschaft braucht steten Badarf an Gütern, dieser darf im Grunde niemals schwinden. Bekommt man dies hin, regeln sich Preise und Nachfrage von selbst.




Da hast du vollkommen recht.

Inzwischen gehe ich auch davon aus, dass die Wirtschaft in JG:E eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle Spielen wird.

Ich finde es etwas traurig das die neuesten Nachrichten bzw. das was ich in letzter Zeit über JG:E erfahre, doch sehr enttäuschend sind. Wenn es so wird wie es momentan den Anschein hat, werde ich es nicht spielen. Denn das worauf ich mich eigentlich gefreut hatte, wäre so gesehen bedeutungslos. 

Leider sieht es für mich einfach momentan so aus, als würde JG:E ein Weltraum-WoW werden. Das Wirtschaftssystem wäre genau das gleiche wie in WoW. Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem PvP.

Ich hatte auf ein Spiel gehofft das durch die Steuerung mehr Action birgt als EVE und zudem weitaus einsteigerfreundlicher ist.
Wenn ich mich in Schlachten begebe, will ich den Nervenkitzel haben alles zu verlieren. Alles andere ist für mich witzlos.


----------



## Gromthar (2. Mai 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Leider sieht es für mich einfach momentan so aus, als würde JG:E ein Weltraum-WoW werden.


Genau davon rede ich hier ja bereits seit anfang des Themas. ^^

Man schaue sich nur die FAQ zur Spielbeschreibung auf der HP an und vergleiche es mit denen von WoW. Man wird kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied feststellen. Ich kaufe mir doch kein Spiel, dass eine Spielmechanik vorweist wie ein Vergleichbares, das ich aus genau den Gründen nicht spiele. Das ist aber das Hauptproblem der meisten Spiele derzeit. Man versucht sich zwanghaft am Erfolgsprogramm WoW zu orientieren und diese Spielart im Weitesten zu kopieren, statt etwas Neues zu versuchen.

Dabei lächtzt der Markt vörmlich nach etwas Neuem. Würde ein Entwickler mal den Mut haben und komplett neue Ideen umsetzen, neue Mechaniken versuchen, wieso sollte es nicht funktionieren? Man darf nicht immer nur kalten Kaffee auftischen - der schmeckt kein Stück besser.


----------



## Korodo (2. Mai 2009)

> und auch die Systeme sehen zumeist recht langweilig aus.



Das finde ich zB garnicht.
Alles was ich gesehen habe sah richtig gut aus und nicht langweilig. Ja klar ist die Grafik nicht die beste... aber trotzdem nicht langweilig gestaltet!


----------



## Altsahir (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich werde erstmal abwarten und Tee trinke, wobei ich finde, das JGE sehr gut aussieht im Moment. Ich werde aber auf jeden fall warten bis es eine Trialversion gibt (oder ich einen Betakey bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und es antesten, bevor ich es Kaufe.

Bei BP wäre für mich das KO-Kriterium die fehlende Wirtschaft.

Beim Infos suchen bin ich allerdings auf das Spiel Infinity: The Quest for Earth gestoßen, und das sieht für mich mal supergut aus. Allerdings brauchen die sicher noch 1-2 Jahre bis die fertig sind. Leider habe ich beruflich keine Zeit, aber als Student würde ich da sofort als Entwickler mit einsteigen (Ist Open-Source)

Gruß Noraani/Alts


----------



## Gromthar (4. Mai 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Beim Infos suchen bin ich allerdings auf das Spiel Infinity: The Quest for Earth gestoßen, und das sieht für mich mal supergut aus. Allerdings brauchen die sicher noch 1-2 Jahre bis die fertig sind.


Ja, das beobachte ich auch bereits eine Weile. Würde es irgendwann erscheinen, wäre es einem EvE Online mit Action-based Gameplax auf jeden Fall sehr nahe. Ob es erscheint weiss nur kein mensch und wenn, dann sicherlich nicht vor 2011.


----------



## Altsahir (6. Mai 2009)

Es gibt eine neue Preview zu JGE...

Gruß Noraani/Alts


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Ich freue mich auf JGE :>

Zum einen weil alleine die Vorstellung toll ist mit einem Raumschiff durch die Gegend zu fliegen und andere Flieger vom Himmel ok eher Weltraum zu schießen.
Außerdem war ich von dem PvP beeindruckt. So ein riesiges Mutterschiff und drumherum ganz viele Raumschiffe, einfach toll!

Ich freue mich auf Juni 2009!


----------



## Thravvn (20. Mai 2009)

Warum ist die Wirtschaft und Spielspass von der Anzahl der Spieler abhängig die auf einem Server sind!?!

Ich verstehe schon das CCP behaupten kann: "yeah fast 50.000 Spieler ingame"
Für den Einzelnen ist das doch total egal, du bist in einem Sonnensystem mit durchschnittlich 10-100 Spielern.(mal davon abgesehen gibts auch ein maximal wert pro sonnensystem) 
Deine Waren verkaufst du an Spieler, die sich in deiner Region befinden oder in Trading HUBs.
Wenn EvE nur 5 Regionen hätte und nur 3.000 Spieler würde es doch immer noch Spaß machen. Oder etwa nicht?

In den Videos haben die das mit dem "Battleground" einmal kurz erläutert. Mit Glück sind die "Battlespaces" nur für Übungsflüge entscheident, wie die alten ingame Simulatoren in Jumpgate Classic.


----------



## Stancer (21. Mai 2009)

Ist eigentlich nen genauer Releasetermin bekannt ? Hab noch bis Mitte Juni Urlaub, wäre gut, wenn es also Anfang Juni releasen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggl (21. Mai 2009)

Also das letzte was ich vom release gehört habe war 14. Juli.


----------



## Erlus (21. Mai 2009)

Ob das mit Juni stimmt ist halt fraglich.
Haben jetzt schon mitte Mai und immer noch keine Beta.


----------



## Korodo (23. Mai 2009)

Erlus schrieb:


> Ob das mit Juni stimmt ist halt fraglich.
> Haben jetzt schon mitte Mai und immer noch keine Beta.




ANgeblich soll demnächst ein offizieller Termin für den Release kommen.
Es soll davor noch eine Closed Beta geben und nur vielleicht (aber eher unwahrscheinlich) noch eine open Beta.
Also würde ich mal ende Juni tippen...


----------



## Gromthar (23. Mai 2009)

Also eine Closed Beta kommt idR einige Monate vor einem Release. CBs sind nicht dazu da Spielern das Spiel zu zeigen, sondern einen Langzeittest ausgewählter Spielinhalte zu ermöglichen, schließlich sehen die Entwickler das Spiel grundsätzlich anders als jeweiliger Spieler/Nutzer/Kunde. 

Übrigens steht bei Amazon als Erscheinungstermin September 2009, was durchaus realistisch ist.


----------



## Korodo (26. Mai 2009)

=====UPDATE=====



> Es ist jetzt drei Jahre her, dass wir die Idee, Jumpgate Evolution zu produzieren, zum ersten Mal ins Auge gefasst haben. In diesen drei Jahren haben viele von euch die schrittweise Entwicklung des Spiels genauestens miterlebt. Ihr habt gesehen, wie das Projekt allmählich größer wurde, eine Eigendynamik entwickelte und schließlich zu dem wurde, was es heute ist. Unser oberstes Ziel ist es, das Spiel fertig zu stellen und es euch zu präsentieren - ein Ziel, das wir jede Woche aufs Neue angehen, um euch endlich an unseren Abenteuern im All teilhaben zu lassen.
> 
> Wir haben euch immer wieder versprochen, kein unvollständiges Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen, um Spieler nicht einem zweitklassigen Spielspaß auszusetzen. Das schlimmste Szenario für uns als Entwickler wäre, wenn das Spiel die Erwartungen unserer Fans enttäuschen würde. Diese Qualitätsansprüche werden immer wieder gegen den Druck und den Wunsch, das Spiel so bald wie möglich unserer engagierten Community zu präsentieren, abgewogen. Ich weiß, dass viele von euch Juni als den Monat der Veröffentlichung notiert haben und daher die Begeisterung und Vorfreude schon beträchtlich gestiegen ist. Aber wie bei allen Entwicklungsprojekten von Spielen müssen wir auch hier ständig die Qualität des Produkts gegen die Erwartungshaltungen abwägen. Die Frage die wir uns immer wieder stellen ist: Können wir die Erwartungen der Spieler mit dem aktuellen Produkt zufriedenstellen? Ist das, was wir im Moment bieten können, ein gutes Spiel?
> 
> ...



also doch nicht juni...


----------



## Haggl (27. Mai 2009)

Im grunde ist das doch nur gut. Das es im Juni nicht erscheinen wird, war abzusehen. Ich finde es schön zu sehen das die Entwickler ein fertiges Spiel zum Release anstreben um sich die Kundenzufriedenheit zu sichern.
Man denke da mal an andere Spiele. Ich glaube die muss ich nicht namentlich nennen...


----------



## Korodo (27. Mai 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Im grunde ist das doch nur gut. Das es im Juni nicht erscheinen wird, war abzusehen. Ich finde es schön zu sehen das die Entwickler ein fertiges Spiel zum Release anstreben um sich die Kundenzufriedenheit zu sichern.
> Man denke da mal an andere Spiele. Ich glaube die muss ich nicht namentlich nennen...



Ja da hast du volkommen Recht, ich finde auch si sollten sich so viel Zeit nehmen wie sie brauchen...

...das wird klasse!


----------



## Korodo (3. Juni 2009)

Wie findet ihr den E3 Trailer?

http://g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/696015/E...E3-Trailer.html


----------



## Erlus (3. Juni 2009)

Der Trailer macht Lust auf mehr.
Ich hoff das Spiel ist dann später mal gut besucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Juni 2009)

Ist noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass die kurze Szene bei 0:40 des Trailers so EXAKT aus Star Wars Episode 3 sein könnte? Nicht dass das was schlechtes wäre, aber es sticht wirklich sehr ins Auge, wo die Inspiration für dieses Manöver herkam.


----------



## Stancer (4. Juni 2009)

Jo ist mir auch aufgefallen aber ist doch egal, sieht trotzdem nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korodo (10. Juni 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ist noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass die kurze Szene bei 0:40 des Trailers so EXAKT aus Star Wars Episode 3 sein könnte? Nicht dass das was schlechtes wäre, aber es sticht wirklich sehr ins Auge, wo die Inspiration für dieses Manöver herkam.



In Interviews haben sie schon gesagt das sie sich etwas an Star Wars orientieren weil sie die Action und diese großen Schlachten einfach toll finden und esin Ihr Spiel bauen wollen ^^ deswegen die ähnlichkeit..ich finde es sieht toll aus.


----------



## Korodo (21. Juni 2009)

Hey Folks...

Es gibt ein neues Interview:

http://jumpgate.onlinewelten.com/news,id42...universums.html


----------



## Korodo (22. Juni 2009)

und nocheinmal ein schönes Interview


----------



## Slayermon (23. Juni 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ist noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass die kurze Szene bei 0:40 des Trailers so EXAKT aus Star Wars Episode 3 sein könnte? Nicht dass das was schlechtes wäre, aber es sticht wirklich sehr ins Auge, wo die Inspiration für dieses Manöver herkam.



Bei ca. 01:00  des Trailers sieht es aus wie bei einer Szene aus  Battlestar Galactica, wo die Vipers in ein Schwarm von Cylonenjägern fliegen.

Zu dem Spiel selber, ich habe mich angemeldet für die CBT und hoffe das ich angenommen werde. Ich weiß nicht ob Eve besser oder schlechter ist,aber es spricht mich persönlich nicht an. Und ich glaube auch das eine Wirtschaft florieren kann, selbst wenn der Server nur für 4000 Leute ausgelegt ist.
Bestes Beispiel, auch wenn das Spiel selber macken hat ist Silkroad Online (3500 Slots) und dort floriert die Wirtschaft. 

Und ich glaube der Weltraum ist groß genug für Eve und Jumpgate Evolution das sie beide coexistieren oder nicht?


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Juni 2009)

Slayermon schrieb:


> Bei ca. 01:00  des Trailers sieht es aus wie bei einer Szene aus  Battlestar Galactica, wo die Vipers in ein Schwarm von Cylonenjägern fliegen.
> 
> Zu dem Spiel selber, ich habe mich angemeldet für die CBT und hoffe das ich angenommen werde. Ich weiß nicht ob Eve besser oder schlechter ist,aber es spricht mich persönlich nicht an. Und ich glaube auch das eine Wirtschaft florieren kann, selbst wenn der Server nur für 4000 Leute ausgelegt ist.
> Bestes Beispiel, auch wenn das Spiel selber macken hat ist Silkroad Online (3500 Slots) und dort floriert die Wirtschaft.
> ...



Wieso sollte Jumpgate mit Eve konkurieren? Sind 2 total verschiedene paar Schuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die einizge Gemeinsamkeit ist der Weltraum.


----------



## Slayermon (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Jumpgate mit Eve konkurieren? Sind 2 total verschiedene paar Schuhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau, warum sollten sie auch...denn beiden Spiele haben ihren Schwerpunkt in verschieden Bereiche, was verschiede Spielertypen anzieht.


----------



## RogueS (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

also ich muss sagen ich warte jetzt nicht gerade auf das Spiel. Ziehe mir trotzdem immer wieder Infos und muss sagen, dass ich mir das Spiel auf jedenfall kaufen werde.
Als Rasse werde ich die Solrain antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings hält man bei Buffed wohl nicht all zu viel von dem Spiel, ne eigene Rubrik/ eigenes Forum hat es ja noch nicht bekommen, im Gegensatz zum Starwars MMOG, welches ich wiederum sehr bescheiden finde.


Gruß
RogueS
Solrain FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korodo (3. Juli 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich muss sagen ich warte jetzt nicht gerade auf das Spiel. Ziehe mir trotzdem immer wieder Infos und muss sagen, dass ich mir das Spiel auf jedenfall kaufen werde.
> Als Rasse werde ich die Solrain antesten
> ...



ich find Star Wars irgendwie...ausgelaugt....naja (denkt sich: jetzt kommen gleich die Leute die mir das gegenteil beweisen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich warte immernoch auf das Spiel.
Schade ist nur das es für JGE momentan so gut wie KEINE News gibt...
Und wenn es keine News gibt und sie sonst nichts weiter machen...wie soll man dann auf das Spiel aufmerksam werden?
Ich finde sie sollten ein wenig mehr Leute anlocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stay tuned..

mfg Korodo


----------



## Korodo (13. Juli 2009)

/push

gab in letzter zeit mal wieder ein paar neue Interviews.
Finde es voll Klasse das die Wirtschaft voll und ganz in Händen der Spieler liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggl (13. Juli 2009)

Korodo schrieb:


> /push
> 
> gab in letzter zeit mal wieder ein paar neue Interviews.
> Finde es voll Klasse das die Wirtschaft voll und ganz in Händen der Spieler liegt
> ...




Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Das lässt bei mir nun doch wieder etwas Hoffnung aufleben. Vorallem das mit dem selbst abholen der Artikel, ähnlich wie bei EVE, finde ich super.
Wenn jetzt das mit den Servern noch überdacht wird, wär ich wieder voll auf JG:E Kurs.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe leute.

wie siehts eigendlich jetzt mit jumpgate evolution aus hat ja ganz nett ausegesehen aber ich habs nicht weiter verfolgt erst mal kann mir jemand sagen was gerade stand der dinge ist?

MFG
LoD


----------



## Klos1 (16. August 2009)

Gibt es zum Spiel jetzt eigentlich schon nen festen Termin?


----------



## Berghammer71 (19. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Gibt es zum Spiel jetzt eigentlich schon nen festen Termin?




Nicht wirklich, genausowenig wie leider zu Black Prophercy.

Ich freu mich drauf und bin gespannt wer von beiden das Rennen macht, genau genommen wart ich auf sowas seit Jahren.


----------



## Korodo (2. September 2009)

Jippi, ich hab hier lange nicht mehr reingeguckt...JGE hat ein eigenes Forum bei buffed!...Maha...genau das was ich wollte...bleibt nur zu hoffen das es auch genutzt wird^^

mfg: Der Thread Ersteller


----------



## Korodo (3. September 2009)

Also aktuelle Daten von JGe findet ihr in meinem Info Thread.

(Hat gerade ein cooles Feature entdeckt:
 Wenn Station A Nahrung brauch....steigen dort die Preise für Nahrung
 Station B hat viel Nahrung...so kann der Spieler den Preisunterschied ausnutzen
 und Profit machen in dem er die Ware billig kauft und teuer verkauft...
 vielleicht nichts Neues aber ich finds gut...)

mfg Korodo


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2009)

Hier!!!

Verfolge es und freue mich darauf, da ich etwas derartiges noch nicht hatte und mir Luftschlachten im Weltraum sehr spassig vorstelle, vor allem gegen echte Menschen. Und der Rollenspielfaktor dürfte zusätzlich für Motivation sorgen.


----------



## Phash (7. September 2009)

jo Korodo, das Wirtschaftssystem ist spielerabhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korodo (8. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> jo Korodo, das Wirtschaftssystem ist spielerabhängig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das weiß ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corwinus (18. September 2009)

Korodo schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dieses System war in JGC ja schon so - was in JGE neu ist, ist z.B. das Recycling und dass ein Produkt nicht auf/von den Stationen gemacht wird (wie Quantar-Core, Amananth, Hpyerial...) sondern in/von Fabriken, die zum Teil oder zur gänze in Open-PVP-Sektoren sind. Da muss der Crafter wohl von Jägern beschützt werden - ich nehme also an, dass es um die Fabriken heftige Kämpfe geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In JGC habe ich meistens eine Ware in Amananth produziert (sprich die Metalle, die notwendig waren hingekarrt und dann gewartet, bis die Station das Produkt so nach und nach zu produzieren begonnen hat), hab dann das Produkt gekauft (für die JGCler hier: es waren Prosthetics) und hab dann diese Produkte von der Station gekauft und nach Hyperial verschippert und dort teurer verkauft. Da war einen Sektor davor allerdings Emma im Weg - ein riesiger Asti genau in der geraden Linie von Gate zu Gate und da musste man dann halt vorbei.

Allerding war es so ich mich richtig erinnere in JGC nicht gänzlich spielerabhängig - waren also viel zu wenige Metalle auf den Stationen, prodzierten die Stationen dann doch irgendwann Produkte, weil es sonst öfters kaum mehr was zu kaufen gab. Ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt richtig im Kopf - hab schon lange keine Waren in JGC verklopft und spiele es auch nur sehr selten (und meistens nur im Sim mit einem Freund)


----------

